# It just feels uncomfortable to be alive



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys so im at a point with whatever is going on with me that im not even sure its dp or dr, nothing really seems fake to me or dream like, which is what others describe as dpdr; im just really uncomfortable by what it feels like to be alive and i find it hard to understand anything and everything that has to do with life, i really dont know if this is dpdr but im really starting to think that either something else is wrong, or that im totally fine and now im just uncomfortable with what seeing, talking, thinking and pretty much everything else feels like, its just so weird and i cant really have hope for getting " normal" because idk what that really feels like anymore and im really concerned that this is what normalcy is like, im not sure if im alone in this feeling but i feels like i am, any input on wether i still have the dpdr would be greatly appreciated because at this point im just straight out confused to the max!Thank you!


----------



## Hoosier (Jan 27, 2015)

This sounds very familiar to me. I had (and still have) a lot of discomfort because the whole concept of time and existence seemed very weird.

To tell the truth, this is my second DP episode. (Yeah it sucks to suffer a relapse!) In my previous episode, I felt similar to what you describe - everything felt strange, wrong, and uncomfortable.

So yeah, it's probably DP. It doesn't have to necessarily be a feeling of everything being dreamlike; persistent thoughts feelings of weirdness and wrongness can also fall under the DP/DR spectrum. The good news is that in spite of everything, you can recover from these feelings and reality will start to make sense once again.


----------



## Rogbern97 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey hoosier did this uncomfortability go away though the biggest one for me is seeing idk why but it just feels like the weirdness of seeing is really holding me back and also i was wondering if while in the midst of dpanddr that you ever felt that you had felt like this all your life and now you just realise how akward it feels, or this just me?


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

It's not just you,trust me. I feel exactly the same way. It's my second DP episode ( since August 2013) My first dp episode was in April 2012 lasted 6 months and I had all the classic dp symptoms dreamlike feelings, detachment,unreal,you name it.

August 2013 I relapsed into that 'other' kind of 'eixstential' DP, very different from the classic one. Everything you described, and seeing is the strangest, the most uncomfortable. It even scares me in the morning or if I doze off during day,when I wake up I am so freaked out that I am alive and I can see and all the images in front of me,colors,textures it's sooo overwhelming and uncomfortable. I forgot what normal felt like, I feel stuck being alive and existing,it's like I don't belong here in a human form.


----------



## notna (Nov 10, 2013)

sunshinita said:


> It's not just you,trust me. I feel exactly the same way. It's my second DP episode ( since August 2013) My first dp episode was in April 2012 lasted 6 months and I had all the classic dp symptoms dreamlike feelings, detachment,unreal,you name it.
> 
> August 2013 I relapsed into that 'other' kind of 'eixstential' DP, very different from the classic one. Everything you described, and seeing is the strangest, the most uncomfortable. It even scares me in the morning or if I doze off during day,when I wake up I am so freaked out that I am alive and I can see and all the images in front of me,colors,textures it's sooo overwhelming and uncomfortable. I forgot what normal felt like, I feel stuck being alive and existing,it's like I don't belong here in a human form.


good description.

I feel that way too. I feel like im stuck in reality and everything about it feels uncompfotable and weird, existance itself... its like a living nightmare.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Exactly


----------

